
Kill Your Dependencies - StreamBright
http://www.mikeperham.com/2016/02/09/kill-your-dependencies/
======
creshal
> Can I implement the required minimial functionality myself? Own it.

And now _you_ are responsible for tracking down and fixing every single bug
and security weakness in it. You and every other developer needing the
functionality.

Dependencies are used for a reason. Usually.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Exactly.

If you can't handle tracking external dependencies that come with battle
tested code and relatively well-defined APIs. What makes you think you can do
better by recreating all the same functionality as internal dependencies.
Unless you have a glut of excess code monkeys to throw at solving problems
that already have existing solutions, eliminating dependencies for the sake of
reducing complexity is a lost cause.

OTOH, if your goal is to reduce dependency duplication. The problem isn't the
code, it's the poor quality package manager you're using. Lately, package
managers are switching to flat dependency structures because they solve this
exact issue.

If you're worried about managing the uncertainty that comes with dependency
updates, lock in the version numbers and shrinkwrap the dependencies.

